# BA army WIP



## DaStonedOrk (Feb 8, 2011)

I bought an AoBR set about a month ago, but only for the orks. However my little bro paid for half of the set in exchange for the marines, and for me to paint them..so I have been tryin to stay busy painting.
Here are the 5 marines I have been able to complete so far...
Advice and critique is preciated.
























I have put these up on eBay, so check them out if you are interested in buying them.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Hey, nice work, will look forward to more :victory:.

Bane of Kings Out.


----------



## DaStonedOrk (Feb 8, 2011)

Im going to start painting some BA assault marines tomorrow will show progress pics starting tomorrow...


----------



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

dude i'd be proud to paint like that at 26 and your 17!!!!!!!!!!!! make me sick :laugh:


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

BA look good. Look forward to see more.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

One of your marines is missing a decal. I would paint the tact squad symbol a differrent color, maybe even the edge of the should pads. They seem mono-chromic and need something to make them pop. They also seem very shiney.

Very good job for sure, I wish I could do that good at 17.


----------



## DaStonedOrk (Feb 8, 2011)

djinn24 said:


> One of your marines is missing a decal. I would paint the tact squad symbol a differrent color, maybe even the edge of the should pads. They seem mono-chromic and need something to make them pop. They also seem very shiney.
> 
> Very good job for sure, I wish I could do that good at 17.


Thats becuz I varnished them, and the varnish was used to try and make the red paint more smooth( cuz these r my first 5 marines). However I have learned to thin my paints out better. Also I lost the other decals....


----------



## DaStonedOrk (Feb 8, 2011)

After yesterday I have finished bascoating 3 BA assault marines for the most part and got my AoBR captain who I am painting as an ultramarine bout 25% finished. Heres some pics of the captain so far, hope to be done with him by some time tom...if I can get some mithril silver.


----------



## DaStonedOrk (Feb 8, 2011)

I was layering blood red on my BA assault marines, but even if I thin out the paint, when applied it looks thick. Can paint get old? becuz I got the blood red about 5 years ago before 
I did nothing GW related, and now recently came back.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Paint can get old, yes. I made the mistake of buying some older, out-of-production Citadel colours a couple of years back and before I knew to open the cap. Each paint had more or less solidified inside of the bottle, and no amount of water/stirring/shaking would turn it back into paint from the gelatinous form it was in.

Needless to say, I was sad, there went 15 bucks  

Also, the paint could "go bad" if you've been storing it either in "extreme" heat or cold areas.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Nice clean work from what I see here, always makes for a nicely painted force.


----------



## DaStonedOrk (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm kinda losing motivation already for painting marines and orks...and so I've got these marines bout 80% done. I'm tryin to decide how to finish the marines and I would like suggestions based on these marines.








None are done, but the one on the far right is different if u can tell. Which is better?(the other two don't have final highlights yet...probably will be hard edge highlights).








Close up of far right








Close up of one of the other two








Rear view. the right one is different.
I'm looking at the pics now and the differences are hard to tell so i probably reupload new pic later.


----------



## couger-w (Oct 4, 2009)

Loving the solid streak free red you have here, very nice.


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

Hmmm, I can see what you mean about the red "fainting away". I'm not sure why that would be, maybe you didn't shake the baal red before applying it, or there are some dust or moisture on the model? Have this happened multiple times?


----------



## DaStonedOrk (Feb 8, 2011)

Tossidin said:


> Hmmm, I can see what you mean about the red "fainting away". I'm not sure why that would be, maybe you didn't shake the baal red before applying it, or there are some dust or moisture on the model? Have this happened multiple times?


yeah actually this happened on my normal marines too, but not as bad. also the varnish kinda hides it. However I do not want the whole army varnished.


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

How much wash are you applying? Could be you are using to much?


----------



## DaStonedOrk (Feb 8, 2011)

If this appearance can occur from overwashing then that might be the case. I'll try applying thinner layers of wash on my next marine.


----------



## DaStonedOrk (Feb 8, 2011)

After a long break from painting I painted up the AoBR dreadnought I got 2 months ago( because I couldn't handle my brother constantly nagging me to do it). However I still need to add the battle damage, but I'm kinda of nervous to do so because I have never done it before.
Here are some pics took me about three days of work
























Also I finished that AoBR captain finally too. I tried some new techniques on him I have never done before like NNM( didn't turn out so good and too lazy to redo it, but I think I know how to do it better now) and painting and highlighting polished gold, and so I learned alot painting the captain.
Here are the pics
















The face is kinda funky cuz I was never good at painting faces and human eyes, the details are so tiny.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking nice mate! Love the lava base on the AoBR Captain!


----------



## DaStonedOrk (Feb 8, 2011)

Thx midge I've seen ur dwarves and their pretty nice too.
Also I finished those three assault marines and I'll post pics once I finish the sergent


----------



## DaStonedOrk (Feb 8, 2011)

Well I finished the asault marine sergent and the other three i was working on so here are the pics that were promised. C&C are appreciated in order for me to get better.
Plasma pistol marine








Sergent Pics
















All together








I'm back to working on boring normal marines...will post pics soon as I make some progress.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Nice, great stuff .


----------



## Endymion (Jul 19, 2010)

I love the way you've painted the powerfist on the assault marine. Nice work.


----------



## DaStonedOrk (Feb 8, 2011)

@kings thx
@endymion, I got the blue powerfist idea from someone else on hersey...I think his username is tossidan...can't say for sure.


----------



## DaStonedOrk (Feb 8, 2011)

I have put these up on eBay, so check them out if you are interested in buying them.


----------



## The_Hive_Emperor (Jun 10, 2010)

I have to say, I envy your paint jobs. Great work on the powerfist, keep it up!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

So whats the next project once these are sold? Might want to include a link here for them as well


----------



## ChaosSpaceMarineGuy (Jan 29, 2010)

Nice job with BA army so far. k: I look forward to seeing your orks as well.


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

Very nice clean and crisp paint job on the army. Keep it up!


----------



## RedThirstWill Destroy (Nov 10, 2011)

Nice work +rep


----------

